# lotion ingredients



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

I am going to try my first lotion recipe - using Barb's. It shows 6 1/2 oz butters and 6 1/2 oz liquid oils - does it mean 6 1/2 oz of EACH or EITHER? And, are lotion recipes also by weight?

Thank you.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Everything is by weight unless specified (ie, tablespoons or something like that). And it's both butters AND oils.


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks Stacey - I didn't make myself clear enough - I mean do I use all of the butters listed and all of the oils listed?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Total 6 1/2 oz of butters (of whatever combo) and same for the oils.


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Good luck, Linda. Let us know how it turns out. I have all the ingredients ready to go, I just haven't gotten up the nerve to try it yet. So many ingredients, so many steps, so much cleanliness prep.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

you do not have to use that many ingred, you can use just mango butter for example and just olive oil for example... you won't regret making it.. its wonderful


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm excited, but I want to make it now. The only bad thing about soap and lotion making is that when you are ready to make it, you don't have all the ingredients and you can't get them at the local "soaps R us" store. Most has to be ordered - I'm sure you get better at having ingredients on hand that you normally use, but it seems like I order stuff every other day. Of course, everytime I hear something new (to me) to do with soap, I think I have to make it! But it's all ordered so hopefully I can make it next week.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

linbee said:


> I'm excited, but I want to make it now. The only bad thing about soap and lotion making is that when you are ready to make it, you don't have all the ingredients and you can't get them at the local "soaps R us" store. Most has to be ordered - I'm sure you get better at having ingredients on hand that you normally use, but it seems like I order stuff every other day. Of course, everytime I hear something new (to me) to do with soap, I think I have to make it! But it's all ordered so hopefully I can make it next week.


I KNOW EXACTLY WHAT YOU MEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I want to make some lip balm and I have everything including the packaging and a tray to hold the empty thingies in place, but I have no bees wax. I was going to look to see if it could be made without bees wax, but haven't gotten that far yet. Ugh. Lucky for me, my husband hasn't seen how much I've spent.


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

I think my husband is afraid to ask how much I've spent for fear I'll tell him. 

And, just FYI, I have made wonderful lip balm. My first try was very bad, but I tried a couple of other recipes, and it is great. I did find that it's easier to fill with those plastic pipettes than pouring into that tray holder. I spilled more than I got inside the tube.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

LOL. Pipettes. Another thing to buy. I don't even know what they are!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

When I tried filling with pipettes it hardened in the pipette before I got it all out. Humpf.

Now I use a very small pan with a small spout (great score at a garage sale). I set in into another pan with water on the stove to melt everything. Used to work great but in the last year or so my hands just aren't as steady so now I have my dd pour for me. LOL She does a lot of painting and has steadier hands than me for sure!


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

Cindy, don't think I know what a pipette is either - it was sent to me as a freebie in an EO order. I've had them sitting on a shelf since I wasn't using them with EO/FO. When the lip balm dilemma came up, I thought I'd try them. They are cheap enough - 100 for $7.

Kathy, I can fill a couple of tubes with one pipette, but I am only doing small batches at this point. It took me longer to clean the overspill on that tube holder than I ever want to do again, and no one in my household has a steady enough hand for pouring. Age & arthritis taking its toll. :sigh


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

pipetts are awesome, one of their many uses is holding the pipette in the melted balm for a second to see if the liquid is cool enough to pour without melting/warping the tubes


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Pipettes are indispensable and disposable and cheap. They are great for measuring up to 4 ml of scent and for filling lip balm tubes. You just need to get used to using them. If your lip balm is too hot they will melt the tubes, though.


----------

